# plant pines



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well guys I'm planning for the future I wana plant some staggered pine trees on the boarders of my land to make a fence (maybe a deer bedding area to) maybe 100-150 trees I was thinking 1ft-2ft. I really like colorado blue spruce but I know 4 species is advised in case of disease infestation wiping out the trees. So what type of trees kind of look like blue spruce or just as nice looking? Also is 15ft spacing adequate? What kind of grow per year do pines average? can I dig the holes with a tractor pto auger? 

Sorry didn't mean to wright a novel I'm just stuck in the airport :l 
Thanks much appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

The Blue spruce I planted in my yard grow 1-2 ft a year. Mine are 10 yrs since planting and about 8-10 feet wide at the base. I'd probably space 20 ft.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd go 20 ft. as suggested. I planted my blue spruce about 12 ft. apart. They are now all crowded at the base and thinning out there real bad.


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Good to know about spacing. Any other good harty varieties of pine?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd use Norways instead of Blues. And consider White Pines as they are a native species.

And if you are looking to make a fence, I'd plant them alot closer than that, probably only about 8 feet or so.

I am losing a bunch of Austrian pines to disease right now but they are in my yard. If you lose them out on your property, just tip them over with a hoe or excavator or cut them off and leave them lay.


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok WoW thanks for the info on norway spruce and white pines. I don't need the fence right this second I would just like one eventually so I think I will go with my original 15ft apart or so. Thanks guys u never disappoint!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Hemlock is another native tree option. Not quite as full as a spruce, but fuller than a white and does very well and grows a little faster than spruce. Another thing to think about is that Spruce is going to hold up to heavy winter snows and resist breakage more than the Hemlock, but the Hemlock holds up much better than the whites. I had young Hemlocks growing everywhere on my property when I bought it and moved them around in strategic places to block out unwanted sights both ways. Working out pretty good. Growth is about 1-2' the first 3 years, then they take off really fast after that. One is about 20' tall after 6 years. 

I'd go 20' also. Especially from the road if that's where you're putting some. I found out the hard way this spring when the county came by and shaved the whole face off of my big Hemlock along the road. They shave and cut anything 6' from the road edge here.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

B.Chunks said:


> I'd go 20' also. Especially from the road if that's where you're putting some. I found out the hard way this spring when the county came by and shaved the whole face off of my big Hemlock along the road. They shave and cut anything 6' from the road edge here.


 
Typical road right of way is 33' each way from centerline. If each lane was 20', another 6' would still be in the ROW.

Always leave enough room for growth but, most road commissions won't mess w/ branches that simply grow into ROW until they actually present a problem.

Still for barriers or screens or pine fences, it takes quite a few years for them to become effective barriers from prying eyes because even with staggering, not all of them will live so it won't be the solid screen that one envisions.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

WoW. said:


> Typical road right of way is 33' each way from centerline. If each lane was 20', another 6' would still be in the ROW.
> 
> Always leave enough room for growth but, most road commissions won't mess w/ branches that simply grow into ROW until they actually present a problem.
> 
> Still for barriers or screens or pine fences, it takes quite a few years for them to become effective barriers from prying eyes because even with staggering, not all of them will live so it won't be the solid screen that one envisions.


 From what I've seen, it depends on the discretion of the mower operator. The guy this year was a complete a-hole. He whacked 3" limbs on trees that obviously were passed on by different operators in previous years and still a few feet from the actual road edge. Not just a trim to cut them back like others did. He took that mower attachment and ground them down to within 6" of the trunk and what was left was splintered to the trunk, just an open invite to disease.


----------

